# Mongrels BBC puppet show



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, furs, check it out. There's a new adult puppet show on BBC about a bunch of animals living in England (London, by the looks of it).

The puppets are fantastic and I can see this catching on with furfagets. Whaddo you think?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 22, 2010)

What are you doing watching TV?  You have a ship to be ogling.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm moored on Outset Island, damnit.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

It looks pretty good.
The puppets look great.
Of course, it's British comedy, so it already gets a pass in my book.


----------



## BenP321 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just finished watching it. Made me laugh quite a bit once it got going. Considering this was a pilot, and BBC Three, an award is needed.
Think of a British furry version of family guy, but more restrained (which is a good thing).

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 22, 2010)

T_T


----------



## Dan. (Jun 23, 2010)

It was better than I expected, will watch the one next week. 
It also seems to pick up on sexually deviant foxes...


----------



## BenP321 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dan. said:


> It also seems to pick up on sexually deviant foxes...


Always a plus!
I wonder if the writers are aware of furries...


----------



## Lobar (Jun 23, 2010)

All puppets are inferior to the Manger Babies.


----------

